

Women Wear Too Much Makeup Because They Mistakenly Think Men Like It - pwrfid
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/04/women-wear-too-much-makeup-because-they-mistakenly-think-men-want-them-to/361264/

======
loomio
“Taken together, these results suggest that women are likely wearing cosmetics
to appeal to the mistaken preferences of others.”

The results suggest no such thing. This is a massive assumption. This article
misses the most obvious and likely answer of all - women are wearing makeup
for themselves and don't give a damn what anyone else thinks!

